# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  ههههههههه تسجل يخطفو منك ارشيف الجلافيط ههههههههههه

## الشمشار

*
*

----------


## الشمشار

*تمت إضافة ‏‏2‏ صورتين جديدتين‏ من قبل ‏فاطمة الصادق‏.
‏14 ديسمبر‏، الساعة ‏11:24 ص‏ · 
شيبون يرافق الكاردينال لبحردار صباح هذا اليوم ...اجازه سعيده ياكابتن ..مبروك وقروشنا تنفعك



وااااااااااااااااااااااااي يااااااااااااابطني   ههههههههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## الشمشار

*تمت إضافة ‏‏2‏ صورتين جديدتين‏ من قبل ‏فاطمة الصادق‏.
أمس الساعة ‏10:26 ص‏ · 
جوبا تستلم الامانه الان
صورة ‏فاطمة الصادق‏.
صورة ‏فاطمة الصادق‏.
                        	*

----------


## MOHAMMED_MS128

*حبيبنا الشمشار جيب لينا مقتطفات من بيت البكا والكلاوي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هههههههههههههههههههه

غايتو فاطنة الصادق بتحتجب لمدة شهر تاني
*

----------


## الشمشار

*Oprah Almahsiya Neverteety
‏6‏ ساعات · 
عاااااااااااااجل :
بمساعدة بعض أعضاء مجلس إدارة الهلال من معارضي تعيين هيثم مدرب مساعد في الهلال تمكن المريخ من الوصول للاعب شيبوب وخطفه رغما عنه ورفضه الصريح للعودة للمريخ اللاعب في طريق العودة الآن رفقة الوفد المريخي ..
أعضاء مجلس الهلال الذين أوصلوا المريخ للاعب هم أنفسهم الذين سربوا الخبر لصحيفة الجوهرة والصحف المريخيه ..
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*اختيار ملفّ

Oprah Almahsiya Neverteety
‏14 ديسمبر‏، الساعة ‏09:44 مساءً‏ · 
تابعت عملية (البرق الحارق) كما أسميتها مع منفذيها منذ أيام التسجيلات حيث إكتملت العملية في اليوم الأخير للتسجيلات وتم إخفاء اللاعب لأن المريخ كان يريد أن يحول هوية اللاعب إلى عقد إحتراف حيث ظل طوال فترة التسجيلات يجمع في المال وكان يمني النفس أن يكلل مساعيه بالنجاح ويؤمن وضع لاعبه الفلته شرف الدين شيبوب وبالفعل سحب المريخ عدد إثنين أورنيك قبل إنتهاء فترة التسجيلات بساعتين ولم يحضر حتى الآن ههههههههه
فكان الفتى شيبوب قد إختفى عن أنظار المريخ بعد أن أعطى كلمته للكاردينال ..
وتكتمنا نحن على الموضوع (أقضوا حوائجكم بالكتمان) ولم نكن نود أن نكشفه حتى يوم 17/12 وهو بداية التسجيلات في دولة جنوب السودان .. لكن تسرب الخبر بالأمس عندما أراد الهلال تسفير اللاعب للجنوب ..
الهلال لم يوجه ضربه قاضية للمريخ فقط بهذه العمليه إنما وجه ضربه قاتله للإتحاد العام الذي يتلاعب باللوائح والقانون من أجل ناديه المدلل لدرجة وصلت إلى منحه النقاط من المكاتب عندما يفتقدها في الملاعب ...
التحيه للعقل المفكر لمجلس الهلال والتحيه للجنة المنفذه ولاعزاء للباكين وكما تدين تدان والبادئ أظلم ...
                        	*

----------


## بكري الشفت

*
*

----------


## بكري الشفت

*
*

----------


## الشمشار

*وجهة نظر | نزار عجيب | صورة ب2 مليار
• لازال بعض اعضاء مجلس ادارة المريخ يعيشون تحت تاثير الصدمة القوية بعد تلقيهم خبر خروج اللاعب الواعد شيبون وهو ما دفع الامين العام للنادي الاحمر للسخرية من انتقال اللاعب لدرجة انه وصف الامر بمجرد صورة التقطها اللاعب مع رئيس الهلال , وقال من حق شيبون ان يتصور مع من يشاء لكنه لن يلعب لغير المريخ .
• يعتقد امين عام نادي المريخ ان الامر مجرد (مزحة ) ثقيلة من الهلال , وان ما جرى هي صورة تذكارية, وان اللاعب سينتظم في تدريبات فريقه , بل ذهب لابعد من ذلك وجزم ان ناديه ارسل اسم اللاعب ضمن القائمة الافريقية للعام الحالي .
• ونحن نقول له نعم كانت صورة تذكارية قبض مقابلها لاعبكم 2 مليار جنيه , لتصبح اغلى صورة في التاريخ ويمكن ان يتم تسجيلها في موسوعة جينيس للارقام القياسية .
• شيبون اصبح خارج اسوار المريخ وعلى امين عام النادي الاحمر ان يفيق من هول الصدمة سريعا ويتقبل الامر الواقع لان كبري الهلال – الملكية سينقل اللاعب الواعد الى الفريق الازرق في المستقبل القريب .
• لن يستطيع المريخ استعادة اللاعب الا في حال اقناعه بالعودة من جوبا والتوقيع على عقد احتراف , بعد ان فشلت مساعيه في الفترة الماضية التي كان يسعى فيها المجلس الاحمر للابقاء على لاعبه ولكن دون جدوى .
• لاشك ان اللاعب موهبة تستحق وهو سيكون مكسبا كبيرا في المستقبل القريب , وبعد ان تفجرت قدرات اللاعب في الموسم الماضي كان شيبون مطمعا للعديد من الفرق لانه يعد لاعب المستقبل .
• انتقال اللاعب يعد ضربة قوية وهي تمهد لمزيد من المعاناة التي تنتظر الغريم التقليدي في الموسم الجديد , لان حال اهل العرضة جنوب يغني عن السؤال , وماينتظرهم في المستقبل القريب اصعب بكثير .
• فشل المريخ في الابقاء على لاعب بقيمة شيبون مؤشر الى ان الفريق مقبل على ازمات مالية كبيرة , فاذا كان مجلس ادارته غير قادر على الايفاء بمستحقات اللاعبين المحليين كيف سيكون الوضع مع المحترفين الاجانب .
• الهلال ضرب ضربته في التسجيلات الحالية التي تم لها الاعداد بدقة عالية , وتنفيذ بشكل محكم , والفترة القادمة ستكون لاجل اكمال اعداد الفريق بالصورة المطلوبة بعد ان انجزت الادارة كل الملفات المتعلقة باللاعبين المحليين والمدرب اضافة الى المحترفين الاجانب .
• اللاعبون الشباب هدفا لاي فريق ولذلك من الطبيعي ان يسعى ان ناد لتامين وضعية لاعبيه من خلال توقيع عقود احتراف معهم , وهذا ما قامت به الادارة الهلالية في الموسم السابق بعد ان وقت مع مجموعة من اللاعبين وعلى راسهم صهيب الثعلب .
• ويوم امس الاول قامت الادارة الزرقاء بتامين وضع اثنين من ابرز مواهب الفريق وهم عماد الصيني وبشة الصغير بتوقيع عقودات احتراف معهم , وبالتالي ضمان بقاءهم في الفريق في السنوات القادمة .
• كل شئ في الهلال يسير في الطريق الصحيح , ولكن الخبر الوحيد السئ الذي ازعجنا هو قرار اللعب في الاربعة اشهر القادمة بملعب استاد الخرطوم نظرا لاغلاق الاستاد في الفترة الحالية بسبب اعما الجوهرة الزرقاء .
• ندرك ان الادارة الهلالية مرغمة على خوض المباريات في استاد الخرطوم , ولكن ما نخشاه المعاناة مع الارضية السيئة والتي قد تتسبب اصابات خطيرة وكبيرة ولاتساعد الفريق خاصة في مبارياته الافريقية .
• ملعب استاد الخرطوم يشكل خطرا كبيرا على جميع اللاعبين والكل اشتكى منه ولكن لاحياة لمن تنادي , لم يتم اصلاح حال ارضيته التي باتت اسوأ مما كان , ورغم الانتقادات الكبيرة الا ان اتحاد الخرطوم لا يسعى الى تغيير هذه الارضية السيئة .
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*الزول اب اضنين ده   مالو هههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*يا شمشرة حرام عليكم،
الناس دى ليهم كم سنة عاوزين يضربونا فى تسجيلات،
كل سنة ممسخنها عليهم،
هههههههاى واى واى
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*حتى فى عز التقشف خاتنها ليهم،،،
احى يا بطنى،،،
                        	*

----------


## RED DEVIL

*زيدووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه  م .... اولاد ام لمبة .
                        	*

----------


## تجـــانے

*
ههههههههههههههه و الله انت يوم بتكتل ليك جلفوط 


هههههههههههه


...

و الله يا معاوية الشوق بحر 

اجدع لى تلفونك يا سجم الرماد  ( تلفوني ) راح في شوربة موية و ارقام كتيرة ما لامي فيها 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*تيجا ده تلفون وواتس 0912551266
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*اردمهم ردمهم بلاء اغبياء من يومهم
                        	*

----------

